# Battlefield 3: Lag und miserable Ping-Werte



## cooldine (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab nun das Spiel seit fast einer Woche und wollte wissen wie es bei euch so mit dem Ping und dem Laggen ist.
Ich meine jetzt nicht hardwarebedingtes ruckeln, sondern einfach überhöhte Latenzzeiten zwischen Spieler und Server.
Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, dass ich obwohl zu den Servern nur ein Ping von etwa 15-30ms habe, es trotzdem gewaltig laggt.
Zum Beispiel kann ich manchmal nicht über Hindernisse springen, weil die Kollisionsabfrage sich verzögert und ich mich wieder VOR dem Hinderniss befinde. Manchmal vergeht eine über eine Sekunde zwischen dem R-Taste-Drücken und dem Nachladen oder man lädt garnicht nach, machnmal werde ich gekillt, obwohl ich mich schon längst in Deckung befinde, oder wenn ich renne, werde ich an die Stelle "zurückgeportet" wo ich vor 2 Sekunden war und dann wieder an die richtige Stelle "geported" und so weiter und so fort.
Was mach auch noch stört ist die fehlende Ping-Anzeige im Punktemenü (dieses Menü das sich öffnet wenn man die Tab-Taste drückt).
In BC2 konnte man halt schnell nachschauen ob man selber oder jemand Anderes einen zu hohen Ping hat, dieses Feature wurde ja jetzt leider enfernt, warum sie das gemacht haben, ist für mich fraglich o.O

Gehts euch so genauso, oder habt ihr kein Laggen?

mfG cooldine


----------



## theNDY (2. November 2011)

Also ich finde das Spiel absolut fabulös, prinzipiell gesehen. Aber solange das Bauernpack von EA es nicht annähernd geschossen bekommt sowohl das battlelog, als auch die Server und Ingame Probleme zu fixen werde ich erstmal meinen Konsum einschänken. Es macht so einfach keinen Spaß zu spielen ...


----------



## RafaelloRM (2. November 2011)

Also die Server bis max 50 Slots laufen bei mir auch mal flüssig. Sehr oft habe ich aber auch LAGGS. Bei den 64 Spielern Servern sage ich nur: KANNST (noch) VERGESSEN, Leggs über leggs! Gut sind meiner Meinung nach die 32 Slot Server. DICE muss da noch ein bischen daran arbeiten (denke ich)


----------



## Peter23 (2. November 2011)

cooldine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab nun das Spiel seit fast einer Woche und wollte wissen wie es bei euch so mit dem Ping und dem Laggen ist.
> Ich meine jetzt nicht hardwarebedingtes ruckeln, sondern einfach überhöhte Latenzzeiten zwischen Spieler und Server.
> Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, dass ich obwohl zu den Servern nur ein Ping von etwa 15-30ms habe, es trotzdem gewaltig laggt.
> ...


 
Hattest du einen Proxy eingerichtet um das Game früher aktivieren zu können?


----------



## cooldine (2. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Hattest du einen Proxy eingerichtet um das Game früher aktivieren zu können?


 
Ne, hatte das Spiel genau am erscheinungstermin geliefert bekommen 
Gegen das Spiel selber hab ich nichts einzuwänden, finde es ziemlich gut (zur Genialität fehlt aber noch ein bisschen )
Also bei mir läufts nur grad auf 16-Slot-Servern relativ laggfrei.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. November 2011)

Wenn Server  in Europa stehen, am besten gleich noch in Deutschland => Ping ~15ms
Wenn aber auf diesem Server auch noch andere Länder vertreten sind die nicht zu Europa gehören dann versauen die das ganze Spiel weil die dann das laggen verursachen wegen ihrem schlechten PING. Server wechseln und vielleicht Problem gelöst!


----------

